# SS: What did you get?!



## stephiiberrybean (Dec 26, 2011)

I know of two people who will be receiving late;
Cherylim and Tyler... I also haven't got mine yet!

If anyone else hasn't gotten a gift, send me a PM and i'll contact your SS for you and find out whats going on.

so..... what did you lovely people get?
Need photos and have you guessed who sent it?!


and
Merry Christmas to everyone.
I hope you all had a great day and didn't eat too much!!!


----------



## cherylim (Dec 26, 2011)

Like you say, I don't have mine yet, but I'm HUGELY looking forward to seeing all the other gifts in this thread! 

I'm going out for the day, but I'll keep checking back on my phone!


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 26, 2011)

Steph can you clear something up for me, please? It is sounding like all the UK folks didn't get their gifts, is that correct? Were they all to be getting gifts from out of country or within country or???? I know we have one in the USA who did not get theirs yet. How many SS did we have in total?


----------



## Madkins007 (Dec 26, 2011)

OK, no pics yet, but I got a big, light box that I left completely boxed until Christmas morning. When I opened it, it was chock full of bubble wrap, air bags, and foam peanuts, then a flattish gift-wrapped (NASCAR wrap, go figure since my 'likes and dislikes' thread entry mentioned I am not a sports fan!). I unwrapped that to find MORE bubble wrap! 

Underneath it all was a framed painting- a vibrantly colorful sea turtle! Gorgeous!

The other package was marked Pelham MA, and an inner flap was labeled Debra J. Lichtenberg DVM, Pelham MA, with a vet hospital address, and no signature or anything on the wonderful card that was included.

My awesome moderator powers may possibly let me search the member database, but if they do, I have not figured out how to wield them that way yet, so I started to scan all of the SS databases. I noticed Nays was from Pelham MA, and had posted that she had mailed hers only a couple days before I posted that I got mine.

Thank you, Nays, and I will post a photo soon.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 26, 2011)

Well, don't keep us in suspenders...who was the framed print from, and what did Nay give you?


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 26, 2011)

Well, I'm a little confused. I realize that its all a secret BEFORE the gifts are sent/received, but is it still a secret when the person opens the gift? I see a couple posts where the SS wasn't i.d.'d after seeing the gift.

Isn't it ok to include your name on a card inside the gift?


----------



## cherylim (Dec 26, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Well, I'm a little confused. I realize that its all a secret BEFORE the gifts are sent/received, but is it still a secret when the person opens the gift? I see a couple posts where the SS wasn't i.d.'d after seeing the gift.
> 
> Isn't it ok to include your name on a card inside the gift?



I thought (though could have misunderstood) that there would be one thread, presumably this one, where all would post pictures of what they'd received, and a guess about who sent it.


----------



## Nay (Dec 26, 2011)

Well, I have to say I got mine, waited till yesterday to open and boo hoo, it was a really cute tortoise item, made of resin, 3 turtles sitting on a branch with a solar battery to have it light up, but the sad thing is, it was in pieces. 
I tried to glue it, but it was too far gone..the thought was very nice, but unfortunately the wrapping was not good enough.It was in styofoam, the two halfs that fit together, but that was it and it was not enough.
IF you don't ever ship anything, you would not know, but I have learned the hard way, the postal people play football with our packages.

Thanks for the gift,I guess Maggie guessed that part of my gift, but who sent it??
Nay


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 26, 2011)

Here's the link to what I got from my SS. I made a thread already with pictures and a story but there's too many replies to move it over here, I think. so here's mine...

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Oh-boy-was-I-wrong#axzz1hhYm5FF7


----------



## Madkins007 (Dec 27, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Well, don't keep us in suspenders...who was the framed print from, and what did Nay give you?



Sorry- I said 'OTHER' package, when I meant to say 'OUTER' package. Nay's name was not on it as such, so I was using clues on the outer package, that held the beautiful framed print, to figure out who it was from.


----------



## Kristina (Dec 27, 2011)

I received a big box that had some seeds in it, a box of hot cocoa and marshmallows (the kids really enjoyed that Christmas morning!) and a neat T-shirt with a Star (or Radiated?) tortoise on it  I meant to post pictures but just haven't had a spare moment to upload them!

As to who it came from - I have no clue!


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Dec 29, 2011)

I was hoping to see more pictures of presents... All this waiting and no ones posting! :-/


----------



## Grigor.Love. (Dec 29, 2011)

I got a beautiful ring! I know not from whom.


----------



## cherylim (Jan 5, 2012)

Oh my goodness - look everyone!

I went to pick up my Secret Santa gift this morning. It's just perfect. So beautiful and thoughtful. I was speechless this morning when I opened it in the office!

Here it is:








My gorgeous baby boy looking all artistic! Here's a close-up to show the detail:






It's absolutely wonderful. Going to treasure it forever. It's taken pride of place in my home office now, so I can look at it when I'm working.

It came from an address I assume to be Steph's. Of course, Steph organised it and there's a chance she could be posting sneakily from someone else, so I'm not 100% sure who my Secret Santa is. The picture is signed, but I don't know if that would help me even if I could completely decipher the signature. Either way, I genuinely couldn't be happier, so thank you Steph or still-secret Santa.


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Jan 5, 2012)

Aww that's a very awesome gift! Whoever got you that put great thought into it!
Can't wait to get home from vacation and check the mail!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Jan 6, 2012)

You guessed right 

I had my amazing and very talented friend Ellen do the drawing for me.
Am so glad you like it Cheryl


----------



## cherylim (Jan 6, 2012)

stephiiberrybean said:


> You guessed right
> 
> I had my amazing and very talented friend Ellen do the drawing for me.
> Am so glad you like it Cheryl



Amazing powers of deduction on my part, and an amazing gift from you - thank you so much Steph.


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Jan 7, 2012)

WELLLLL we just got back home to Missouri from our 2 week vacation in Florida. I very excitedly checked through all the mail on the table, but to my disappointment nothing had came from our SS still.  I'm beginning to think we were forgotten about.


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Jan 14, 2012)

Still no secret santa present, a hunk of coal would have been better than the let down of nothing. oh well our tort gives us presents every day!


----------



## Madkins007 (Jan 14, 2012)

I wonder if there is a practical way to prevent this sort of thing in future SS's?


----------



## Laura (Jan 14, 2012)

The person who organised it all would know who was your SS and I hope can figure out what happeend.. lost in the mail? decided not to bother? lost a job? MAJOR procrastinator?


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Jan 14, 2012)

Laura said:


> The person who organised it all would know who was your SS and I hope can figure out what happeend.. lost in the mail? decided not to bother? lost a job? MAJOR procrastinator?



I already found out who our SS is.. I know she's a busy lady and rarely on the forum, so not going to pester about it. But just disappointing with how excited we were from the moment the idea was even brought up. Even bought an extra gift for Steph just for organizing because I was just thrilled about the whole thing.. And then we were the only ones to not receive our gift, just a let down after all the hype.


----------



## Nay (Jan 15, 2012)

Ah Crystal, that totally sucks! I can't think of a way to prevent this, except maybe not 'allowing' only real lurkers from joining in all our reindeer games??
I know sometimes I lapse a little, but usually not more than a week.
Just a thought...
Sorry you had the lemon in the bunch.
Nay





SulcataSquirt said:


> Laura said:
> 
> 
> > The person who organised it all would know who was your SS and I hope can figure out what happeend.. lost in the mail? decided not to bother? lost a job? MAJOR procrastinator?
> ...


----------

